# shark spots?



## doctorg28 (Jun 26, 2011)

looking for good shark fishing spots on pensacola beach accessible by casting from shore. Any suggestions


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

"The point" at Fort Pickens. Cross over the seawall by the rock jetties and head down the beach a pretty good stroll. You will see the beach curve back to the left toward the gulf. At the point where it begins to turn toward the gulf and even before, the water is pretty deep and within casting range. Hope this helps.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

doctorg28 said:


> looking for good shark fishing spots on pensacola beach accessible by casting from shore. Any suggestions



The Pass has a ton of sharks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We do well on the soundside at Chickenbone and alot closer than Pickens. Plus, I believe if you don't have a night-pass, they kick you out at 10p.
We use a kayak to get our baits out and would welcome you to join us one night if you want. About 2 weeks ago I hooked into a shark that just about spooled my 6/0 Penn. Ended up breaking very fresh 80lb mono. So there are some nice sharks there. Hit me up with a PM if you would like to join us next time.
Gary


----------

